# Book



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

I am treating myself to a new book for the first time in several years. Has anyone read **** Staals book? If so is it worth the purchase?


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Typing error that is **** Staal.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

No, but I'd like to get a copy. Where are you ordering it from?


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

He has a website but it is under construction at the moment.


----------

